
Rendering a Buddhabrot at 4K and Other Bad Ideas - Tunabrain
https://benedikt-bitterli.me/buddhabrot/
======
bbcbasic
That video is the coolest thing I've seen for a long time. I feel like I have
experienced seeing in 4 dimensions. The bit where there are hundreds of
spheres then it converges to a 2d fractal is my favorite bit.

------
Sharlin
I'm always absolutely amazed by people who have both the considerable
technical skill and the deep sense of aesthetics required to produce things
like this.

~~~
vidarh
The beautiful thing about fractals, is that everyone can get a start with
_very_ basic coding skills and with very minimal maths as well. A basic
Mandelbrot or Julia fractal can be done with a handful of lines of code (cue
the entrance of the golfers?). It's something pretty much anyone can start
playing with.

Yet if you want to, you can spend the rest of your life figuring out shortcuts
and hacks and tweaks to make your rendering faster (to let you zoom further or
increase resolution) or to produce things like this video.

It's a lot of fun to play with because you get aesthetic results very easily,
yet you can continue to add improve on your results as long as you have
patience for.

------
userbinator
I almost read the title as about rendering it in a 4KB binary - realtime
fractal rendering is a pretty common effect in the demoscene and definitely
doable in that size category. Here are some examples:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w_xEUoK79o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w_xEUoK79o)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvC8maVHh8Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvC8maVHh8Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFCcneO5HIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFCcneO5HIA)

------
blt
This guy is very talented, he has several other cool projects on his homepage.

~~~
Razengan
The fluid simulations, like [1], could and should enable _so many_ cool games.

I can't wait to see a revival of Lemmings, or Worms, with this kind of
physics.

[1] [https://benedikt-bitterli.me/bbw.html](https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/bbw.html)

~~~
renke1
Wetrix [1] comes to mind. One of my favorite games back in the time.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetrix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetrix)

------
eggy
Amazing, and what a talented and tenacious person. Well worth his efforts from
my view!

------
JustFinishedBSG
Browsing the rest of the website is also recommended. And also very
depressing.

~~~
qz_
Why depressing?

~~~
deckar01
Presumably because Benedikt is extremely talented which can create a sense of
inferiority and hopelessness for others.

------
te_platt
When first watching the video I thought the frames were some kind of
combination of Mandelbrot Set images with the Hubble telescope image of the
Eagle nebula pillars. From wikipedia - [https://encrypted-
tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTkrY20...](https://encrypted-
tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTkrY20POEGVRvNQqd0YUuG6he2eptXhKYlhRu1jhda5bzaA3mHoT0_uA)

I thought that was pretty cool but after reading the article the actual way it
was done was much more interesting.

------
wNk6A23YB
If nothing else whatever field this is from has very fancy sounding jargon.

From another post on the site "I researched various different approaches to
this problem and implemented the algorithms Conjugate Projected Gradient,
Projected Steepest Descent, Projected Gauss-Seidel, Subspace Minimization with
Conjugate Gradient, Minimum Residual and Symmetric LQ solvers, as well as
Projected Gauss-Seidel with line search using the Armijo rule."

~~~
auxym
These are almost all algorithms I've either heard about or actually
implemented in a graduate level numerical methods course given in a mechanical
engineering department. Nothing extremely esoteric but it depends on your
background. I've no clue about most classic CS algorithms (dijkstra, algo for
tree structures, etc).

~~~
wNk6A23YB
I ran Subspace Minimization with Conjugate Gradient on your post and find it
satisfactory.

------
draw_down
> _I am not convinced it was worth it, but I 'm happy to finally put the
> project to rest :)_

So say we all.

